# [Heisec] Sicherheitslücke bei Notebook-Akkus



## Newsfeed (24 Juli 2011)

Durch eine Sicherheitslücke lassen sich die Akkus von Apple-Notebooks unbrauchbar machen. Die Gefahr, dass der Akku explodiert oder ein Notebook mit Schadcode infiziert, besteht jedoch nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

